# Using Pinterest to Market Your Company



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Just curious as to who has tried using Pinterest to market their shop, clothing line, or other ideas?

I've been using this for a few months, and have had some good success in getting people to view and understand some aspects of our shop. 

I haven't found a way to get any sales from Pinterest yet, but it has great referral features as users easily click through.

You can check out my Pinterest board - "Behind the Curtain at a T-shirt Shop" here - http://pinterest.com/atkinsontshirt/behind-the-curtain-at-a-t-shirt-shop

I'd love to share and swap ideas on using Pinterest. It's a natural for this industry, but it's so new not a lot of shops are using it. That's why I want to be out front!!

Thanks,

-M


----------



## Zurka Customs (Mar 22, 2012)

If you have nothing better to market through, it's probably a great way to widen your audience and also link build, but make sure you have nothing better to do, or it'll be a big waste of time. When you can be marketing on bigger sites, and getting a better targeted audience for your products and services.

Hope this helps,
CEO - Zurka Customs


----------



## Pinkie2012 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi there. I just joined today. I think pinterest may be a good idea for small sellers like myself. I don't know much about pinterest but when checking my Etsy shop stats I had more views from pinterest than google. Not sure how my products got on there and not sure how I could find them but it is bringing traffic to my Etsy shop.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Zurka:

I don't feel it's a waste of time and it takes virtually very little time to build and manage. You don't do everything at once...it's just adding one or two Pins when you have something to add. It just takes a few moments.

I already have over 70 people following the board, so when I post something new they are able to view.

I'd love to grow and share ideas, so if anyone has a shop or product line Pinterest board please share the name and I'll follow it. It's all about growing and learning how to use this tool. 

Pinkie, can you add your board name? I'd love to check it out!!

Thanks everyone for your comments!!

-M


----------



## Pinkie2012 (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't have a board. Somehow my items showed up on Pinterest and people have found my shop. My daughter said she would start a board for my items. I will let you know when I get on there.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I am agree with you pintrest is the best place to share your designs for the sake of traffic or customers, just keep in your mind make your company a brand people come not by searching you on Google or other ways just come bu typing your site name. What you thinks ?


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Pinkie & Ray:

Your items showed up because someone liked them and "Pinned" the image from the web and added it to one of their boards. It's very easy to do.

I've had some items that you would think wouldn't drive much traffic, such as a Sustainability Pin, have 14 pins within five minutes at 6:30 in the morning. The thing is - you never know who's looking or what they are interested in.

On our board, we aren't selling a particular t-shirt...just our services. So we have pics of the shop and everything we do and how we do it. I've had some great conversations with people that didn't know we offered a particular type of printing, or know that we just launched a new website. Posting these pins helped capture that interest. Here's my board again if you want to check it out: Behind the Curtain at a T-shirt Shop

Also, I should add that I drive a lot of traffic to my Pinterest board by posting the link to it on Twitter one or two times a week. I use a tracking tool on the app that I use to schedule my Tweets (Buffer), and every time I Tweet about the board I get 30 - 35 direct links from my Tweet to this particular Pinterest board.

Thanks,

-M


----------



## tshtcan (Apr 10, 2012)

AtkinsonConsult said:


> Pinkie & Ray:
> 
> Your items showed up because someone liked them and "Pinned" the image from the web and added it to one of their boards. It's very easy to do.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I had a question, does it cost anything to become member or membership is free..


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

tshtcan:

Free... Just sign up. Pinterest / Home All you invest is your time. Warning: It's Fun & Addicting.

-M


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

We use Pinterest for EnMart and it does drive traffic. It's also the third largest social media site right now, so it's not a waste of time to use it. Like anything else, creating boards and marketing your business on Pinterest needs to be done wisely, but I think there is value in being there for a lot of businesses.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Kristine:

What's your boards name? I'd love to check it out! Are you willing to share?

Thanks,

-M


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Marshall, I use Pinterest for another company I'm affiliated with and it has generated some traffic, but it's very Web 2.0 - lots of activity up front before a payoff. We've had no actual purchases through it, just a lot of looks. 

I do think it makes sense as part of a social media plan as Google loves those kinds of links! It definitely has not risen to a LinkedIn or FB level for us though..and I know you're a LinkedIn fan because we're connected!


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Mark:

Thanks....

I'm all over LinkedIn, and it's a great lead generator and serves to also keep top of mind with buyers. Currently, I'm trying out different things with Pinterest, and trying to learn how it can all fit together for us. 

There's a lot of press about Pinterest, and I feel it's a natural for the t-shirt industry as a whole. I haven't been able to link a Pin on a board to a "sale" yet...as that's not what I'm really posting, but I have had numerous discussions with new and old clients alike about the company board. Most people don't understand the process, or even know that we offer more than just garment printing, so it's good to get the word out.

We've also launched a new website, Ink to the People | Design custom t-shirts. Make a profit!, and we're getting some views from either the site or the funny video we made from the board too. 

Maybe we never get a sale, but if we can educate people and help market our services that helps out too. All in all, so far it gives good service for very little time invested.

Thanks,

-M


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

AtkinsonConsult said:


> Kristine:
> 
> What's your boards name? I'd love to check it out! Are you willing to share?
> 
> ...


All the boards for EnMart are here. Our Pinterest account is still a work in progress, I haven't had as much time as I'd like to work on it. Still, I've found it useful to highlight our new and popular products. It's also a great educational tool.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Kristine:

Hey, your link doesn't work... 

-M


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

AtkinsonConsult said:


> Kristine:
> 
> Hey, your link doesn't work...
> 
> -M


Hi AtkinsonConsult, i also have an account on pintrest but not getting traffic by that site. Check my account, PrintingRay.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

PrintingRay:

Nice! I started following your boards. Good job...

-M


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

AtkinsonConsult said:


> Kristine:
> 
> Hey, your link doesn't work...
> 
> -M


Sometimes my computer just doesn't like me. This seems to be one of those days. 

Let's try this: Kristine Shreve (enmartian) on Pinterest


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Kristine:

Eureka!! Nice Lego Avatar too. I'm following you now also. Thanks for sharing!!

-M


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

AtkinsonConsult said:


> Kristine:
> 
> Eureka!! Nice Lego Avatar too. I'm following you now also. Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> -M


I'm glad it worked that time. 

The Lego Avatar was made a while ago. I keep saying I need to get a new headshot, but haven't done it yet, so Lego me stands in. 

Thanks for following!


----------



## attitudeshirts (Apr 11, 2012)

it is a good idea, we should use every ways to promote our work.


----------



## QReativeShirt (Apr 12, 2012)

I do not know Pinterest so well but I think it could be a valid tool to drive traffic for t-shirt design companies.

Have you some strategies to increase traffic through the right niches of your t-shirts on Pinterest?


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

Free exposure never hurts. I have posted some T shirt designs on Pinterest and one of them got over 33 repins. This platform is relatively new so if you are creative you may be able to get something out of it.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

John:

Post your board name - love to check it out...

As for driving eyeballs to a board - I regularly add a Twitter post a few times a week. I'm getting 30 - 40 clicks each time, and adding new followers every time.

Thanks,

-M


----------



## Fur Face Boy (Mar 31, 2009)

Any free social media site is always a great idea! I think I'm gonna start a pinterest page this weekend for my brand. Anyone have any luck with google+? Man, I just can't figure that thing out. *SMH*


----------



## owenlove (Mar 19, 2012)

Pinkie2012 said:


> I don't have a board. Somehow my items showed up on Pinterest and people have found my shop. My daughter said she would start a board for my items. I will let you know when I get on there.


A pin is always attached to the board.. when there is a pin, there must be a board...


----------



## owenlove (Mar 19, 2012)

AtkinsonConsult said:


> I haven't found a way to get any sales from Pinterest yet, but it has great referral features as users easily click through. -M


the visitors from pinterest can be tracked from google analytics... and the conversion can be tracked too. but if a user visited your boards and then search your website in the search engine, this visitor cannot be tracked to be from pinterest in google analytics though it has come from pinterest. pinterest is the topic of discussion in ses london 2012 and has become no. 3 in social networking after facebook and twitter.... 

my boards for Buy Designer Clothes | Mens Womens Clothing | Jeans | Sunglass | Shoes - designer clothing for men & women

Owen Love (luxebutik) on Pinterest


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Owen:

Thanks for posting... Like your boards on Pinterest...

-M


----------



## owenlove (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi M,

I liked your pins too. I am already following your boards. I have also opened a question for you if like to answer in wiki & yahoo answers - What is apparel decorating & What is apparel decorating? - Yahoo! Answers respectively...

Thanks
Owen


----------

